# Time to plan my trip again



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

After a brilliant 3 day break in Limone Lake Garda, its time to plan my next 3 day break between may and July. Would like to try Lake Como, but cannot decide on Bellagio or Varenna, As i love photography, im looking for scenic views and walks , nightlife doesnt really bother me....anybody got any suggestions please? thanks for your help


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> After a brilliant 3 day break in Limone Lake Garda, its time to plan my next 3 day break between may and July. Would like to try Lake Como, but cannot decide on Bellagio or Varenna, As i love photography, im looking for scenic views and walks , nightlife doesnt really bother me....anybody got any suggestions please? thanks for your help


hi gas man bellagio for sure its noted as probely the mosty buitiful place in italy but quete expencive wy not stay at chenobell just a shot ferry ride from bellagio ive been ther many a time its verry buitiful try the hotel victoria one of the hotels used on the grand tours in victorian time mi recomando


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi pudd. Many thanks for your advice I will check that out


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh i forgot to put its nerly as buitifull as abruzzo were i live check it out sometime i live in pretoro tucked into the mountane with views of the adratic sea just 25 mins away


----------

